# Route to Almeria



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Afternoon all

We are going from Charente to Almeria next week. My aim is to drive down to Pau, cross the Pyrenees and thence via the autoroutes to Valencia and on south. 
Just a couple of questions which I hope seasoned Spanish cruisers can help with: Is there likely to be any problem going through/over the mountains - have never driven that way before and do not want to find us stranded in a snowdrift! And second, will it be easy to find aires or sites open in Spain for a couple of overnight stops en route?

Thanks for help
Alan


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you are going across the Pyrenees, make sure you go via a route that is open - not all Pyrenees crossings are open in winter due to snow. the Somport tunnel will be the best bet from Pau.

and make sure you have some snow chains as Northern Spain is not immune to snow in winter although the chances of getting stuck is remote


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wondered Fatbuddha.
I would assume any decent modern Sat Nav would indicate what roads were closed or impassible. Coming back from Portugal mid Jan. ours indicated all road works down to the metre. 

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess that would depend on the satnav though? I use CoPilot on my iPhone as my Satnav and although I can get live traffic updates, that costs me a load if using outside the UK due to mobile costs. a dedicated satnav may be different.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a good point Ray. I have the Garmin Camper satnav and that has live traffic and road reporting across the whole of Europe so it will certainly be a good back-up. The kit was a bit pricey at £330 odd but has already proved it's usefulness and anyway as it was a present from my daughter didn't cost me at all!

FB if you are interested the live traffic is included in the initial price so no ongoing cost or subs to pay. Updates also fully included.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The tunnel travelling on from Pau seems a good bet and once you have passed Zaragoza heading for Valencia the weather should begin to get much warmer. Lidles are selling snow chains this last week at a reasonable price. I have only driven this route in January / February once and Spain was very cold in the north, Very little snow was seen except on the hill tops, the roads in Spain were clear but some French roads were not.

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was my built in VW sat nav that warned about any road works or traffic problems up to the minute. But as it doesn't have radar speed traps or warnings, I have to run an older €22.50 Garmin up behind the mirror as well Alan.

Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

raynipper said:


> It was my built in VW sat nav that warned about any road works or traffic problems up to the minute. But as it doesn't have radar speed traps or warnings, I have to run an older €22.50 Garmin up behind the mirror as well Alan.
> 
> Ray.


Ray
I'm sure that as the responsible and honest citizen we know you to be, you do not use the Garmin with speed trap warnings when you are driving in France :wink:

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

rosalan said:


> The tunnel travelling on from Pau seems a good bet and once you have passed Zaragoza heading for Valencia the weather should begin to get much warmer. Lidles are selling snow chains this last week at a reasonable price. I have only driven this route in January / February once and Spain was very cold in the north, Very little snow was seen except on the hill tops, the roads in Spain were clear but some French roads were not.
> 
> Alan


Thanks for the tip about Lidl - I'll check tomorrow if they have the same offer going here (France)

Alan


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

We have travelled from La Baule to Almeria several times at different times of year, our preferred route, especially in Winter, is Bordeaux, Toulouse, Perpignan and then down the East coast of Spain. Much less chance of snow and many more sites to stay en route, around 100 miles longer though.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*France Spain*

There is very heavy snow at the moment in some parts of France 4metres, so do look up the meteo for the route you take,


----------

